# Shalom y'all



## juandiego

Hello everyone.
My mother has just arrived from Israel and has brought us some souvenirs. They are decorated pieces of glized tile on which it's written a text that I would like to translate into English. It reads as follows:

Shalom Y'all

Thanks in advance.


----------



## בעל-חלומות

How is it written in Hebrew? If you can't type in Hebrew, maybe you can post a picture.

The first word means "hola, hello". If y'all is יעל, then it's some kind of animal, like a deer, and also a name. But this doesn't make much sense unless it's your name.


----------



## juandiego

Sorry, I can't type in Hebrew, not even your very name to thank you properly.
Anyway, the text is written in latin characters and it says what I have already written in my first post. However, I made a mistake writing the thread title, it should have been with just one "L" and not two. *SHALOM Y'ALL*.

In case it means a name, what name would be?
Thanks.


----------



## a.t

Shalom you All ?


----------



## Aoyama

I also thought about Shalom you all ( *Shalom ya all* being a possible contraction).
It could also be Shalom Yael, but I doubt it.
So, Shalom y'all = Shalom to all of you = Peace/greetings/salute to all of you
In Hebrew it would rather be "Shalom le kulam" or "Shalom alekhem", close to he Arabic Salam aleikum.
I can't type Hebrew either on this machine but can copy/paste בעל-חלומות , baal halomot, which means (if I get it right), Master of dreams ...
_El que aprende una nueva lengua, adquiere una nueva alma ..._


----------



## cfu507

There is no Hebrew word which is pronounced as Y'all. It is probably a combination of Hebrew and English as the guys suggested before.
If you want to be sure you can ask in the English forum if there is an abbreviation like Y'ALL.


----------



## elroy

Yes, "y'all" is definitely a contraction of "you all."  Many Americans, especially in the South, use "y'all" as a plural "you" (Hebrew "atem").

I am 100% sure that is what is meant in this case.


----------



## albondiga

Yes, it appears to be playing off the contrast between Jewish culture/speech and the culture/speech of Americans from the South.  It basically just means "Hello, everyone", but it uses one word from each language/dialect.  Think of it as something like, "What's up, compadre?"


----------



## Aoyama

> "y'all" as a plural "you" (Hebrew "atem").


rather here "lakhem/n" (or alekhem/n) because this you is a complement (Shalom to you).
Shalom as an expression, has crossed borders already ...


----------



## elroy

"Y'all" is used wherever you would use the plural pronoun "you" (so it can be a subject or an object). As my comment was a general one, I simply compared "y'all" to the nominative pronoun in Hebrew ("atem").


----------



## Aoyama

> "Y'all" is used wherever you would use the plural pronoun "you" (so it can be a subject or an object). As my comment was a general one, I simply compared "y'all" to the nominative pronoun in Hebrew ("atem").


Right .
This being said, one may also question the wording "Shalom you all", which would better be "Shalom *to* you all/all of you" ...


----------



## elroy

"Shalom y'all" is fine if "shalom" is understood as a simple "hello."


----------



## juandiego

Thanks to *a.t*, *aoyama*, *cfu507*, *elroy*, *albondiga* and בעל-חלומות

Being about souvenirs for tourists and in latin characters I suspected it could not be proper Hebrew, *y'all* confirmed so.
Hope to raise a better question next time.
Thank you, again.


----------



## Aoyama

Still, an unusual mixture here ... 
At least, one could dream of a Clint Eastwood type cow-boy entering a saloon shouting "shalom y'all" ! Better be Mel Brooks, on second thought ...


----------



## Mjolnir

Aoyama said:


> Still, an unusual mixture here ...
> At least, one could dream of a Clint Eastwood type cow-boy entering a saloon shouting "shalom y'all" ! Better be Mel Brooks, on second thought ...




It reminds me of The Hebrew Hammer 

Definitely an unusual (though interesting) mixture.

And obviously I agree that "y'all" = "you all".


----------



## Le Bélier

Mjolnir said:


> It reminds me of The Hebrew Hammer



 Agreed on that, although I can also envison the Mel Brook's effect.  Hey, maybe Adam Goldberg and Mel Brooks should do a movie together!



Mjolnir said:


> Definitely an unusual (though interesting) mixture.
> 
> And obviously I agree that "y'all" = "you all".



Just as a side note, _y'all _is very common among the natives of the southern United States, and even with some of us who have been transplanted there from more northern states.  But when I was a child in New England, the use of the phrase _y'all _was considered to be a very bad grammatical blunder.


----------



## Aoyama

> But when I was a child in New England, the use of the phrase _y'all _was considered to be a very bad grammatical blunder.


Not to speak about how it would be considered in ... the Holy Land ...

Thanks for the Hebrew Hammer stuff, didn't know ... I had "Blazzing Saddles" in mind (but that's much older) ...


----------



## Aoyama

> Being about souvenirs for tourists and in latin characters I suspected it could not be proper Hebrew, *y'all* confirmed so.


Well, the Hebrew part was proper, maybe not so much with the English part ...


----------

